
Show HN: Task v3.0.0 Is Released - FeatureIncomple
https://github.com/go-task/task/releases/tag/v3.0.0
======
FeatureIncomple
Hi everybody, author here!

Task is a build tool / task runner that can be used to automate stuff, like
code generation and all kind of development tasks.

You can think of it as an alternative to Make (Makefile).

The offical website / documentation is here:
[https://taskfile.dev/](https://taskfile.dev/)

